# Game 8: Jazz @ Heat (11/9/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 9, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will be tough. Not only do they have DWill, and god knows elite PG's give us trouble, but they have 2 high quality bangers in Jefferson and Millsap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deron Williams is definitely a tough guard for Carlos. Im sure we'll see a lot of Wade on him. Hopefully we dont wait as long to do that like we did against Paul.

The Jazz are like us right now. A lot of new pieces and are still learning to work together.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

I wouldn't be concerned as we have the Jazz's number year in and year out.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Deron Williams is definitely a tough guard for Carlos. Im sure we'll see a lot of Wade on him. Hopefully we dont wait as long to do that like we did against Paul.
> 
> The Jazz are like us right now. A lot of new pieces and are still learning to work together.


I think the Heat don't want Wade on Deron the whole game because they want to keep him fresh on offense and out of foul trouble.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It's my birthday. They better win this ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im worried about Jefferson and Millsap. Both are good offensive rebounders, and that's been our crux early on. Hopefully we can have a fast start for once...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> I think the Heat don't want Wade on Deron the whole game because they want to keep him fresh on offense and out of foul trouble.


Yeah, and Wade has pretty much said as much, but in out last game vs Paul, we went way too long with Carlos and House on him before deciding to put Wade on him. Hopefully if Deron is killing us to start, we make the change a little earlier in this game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this will be easy win . somethin like 105-90. contingent upon joel anthony not playing more than 14 minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't underestimate the Jazz, they're a pretty solid ball club.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos rocking the white sleeve


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice job by CB1 to draw the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake by Bosh to get 2 free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade also rocking the white sleeve, looks nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement. Carlos needs to continue hitting that J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough shot by Wade, kick that ball out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Bosh to Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hanoff Bosh 2 LBJ. CB1 looks switched on tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2Bosh for the jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J. Great start for Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel made a hook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****. Nice hook shot by Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And a putback!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Am I dreaming?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Holy ****. Nice hook shot by Joel


LOVE his activity early. He's getting a hand on every missed shot, intimidating shots, setting good screens...he's the man.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

This is exactly how they have to play. Awesome!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2-10 shooting for the Jazz to start.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 2-10 shooting for the Jazz to start.


Jerry Sloan doesn't settle for outside shooting and we don't give up points in the paint. That's why we own them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J. Great start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with the jkumper!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm actually shocked that Sloan has Williams getting Joel in pick and rolls. He's doing a great job walling off Deron. You would think they would want to get Bosh in those plays because he's the weaker defender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 33333333333


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade has become a GOOD 3 point shooter!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh has to close out on Kirilenko.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron already with 5 rebounds. He's on triple double watch tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

it also helps that Utah is off with their jumpers. Theyve missed a bunch of wide open shots.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

last 2 offensive sets were horrible shot selection.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, we cooled off near the end there. But our D was at its swarming best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> last 2 offensive sets were horrible shot selection.


I'll take a wide open Eddie House three any time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-13 Miami after 1

Was it just me or did this not seem like the fastest quarter ever?

Jazz only shooting 21% but they've had some open shots go in and out. Still though, swarming D otherwise.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 25-13 Miami after 1
> 
> Was it just me or did this not seem like the fastest quarter ever?
> 
> Jazz only shooting 21% but they've had some open shots go in and out. Still though, swarming D otherwise.


There wasn't a timeout for the first 6 minutes. Very fast quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Take out Arroyo, let LeBron run point...they have no answer for him in the open court and with our offense focused on getting him looks or letting him create for others.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron cold


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Earl Watson is another Heat killer over the years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with the jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now with 6 rebounds and 5 assists.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Patented JJ move. Missed the shot though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and JJ on the same side of the court is unfair with the way JJ is shooting. Hard to help off of him. 

Cant wait until Miller is on the opposite side of the court as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333 from the free throw line


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones is such a ****ing good shooter my goodness


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Woah, non-big 3 lineup. Why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House with the mid-range J. Hopefully that can get him going from 3.

UD draws the charge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the slowest post move ever. But he made the hook


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Woah, non-big 3 lineup. Why?


Bizarre. I guess Spo sees a chance with a lead to rest them and then bring them back to push it? I don't understand that though. It's only the first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh back in. Nice couple of minutes for the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clear foul on Bosh went uncalled.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jon Heder will only ever be Napoleon Dynamite to me. It's impossible for him to change that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Jon Heder will only ever be Napoleon Dynamite to me. It's impossible for him to change that.


That dumbass should have been working on Napoleon Dynamite 3 by now.

Arroyo for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, unlucky there.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nice pass with 2 seconds left on shot clock Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-32 Miami at the half

32 points on 31% for the Jazz. Great D continues.

13 for wade.

6/6/7 for Lebron
7/6 for Bosh

Bosh can get his 1st double double tonight while Lebron his 1st triple double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good half. Bad news for the Jazz is we are a very good 3rd quarter team.

DWill with just 2 points and 3 assists in the first half.

Big 3 all playing well. Bosh has 6 rebounds


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

rolled back to stupid Spoo offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat need to wake the hell up. Ugly start to the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Umm...wtf at that foul on Lebron!? Bosh has been getting hacked all game!

Bad start to the 3rd, suprisingly


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

plz. no more Spoo-brain offense!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Millsap has torched Bosh all game long. He has made him look silly. Can't believe Bosh is such a turnstyle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap again.

Bosh with the nice drive


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ridiculous. Another layup for Millsap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Millsap isnt missing.

Nice step back J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think that headband falls off your head by itself :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Millsap scores again...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millsap on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! This guy doesnt miss!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody heat check Millsap!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At least get a hand in his face. Nobody was near him on that last jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the powerful and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwaaaaade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics in Miami already. Hope they're enjoying South Beach


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting owned so far this quarter. Get Wade on DWill, Arroyo out, JJ in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron shooting poor, but has 12/8/8. Triple double watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzzz

Lebron with 9 assists


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap finally misses thanks to UD putting him on his ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z again!

Lebron with his 10th assists


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lulz Jerry!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sloan got T'd up...probably right though, Wade jumped all over his back.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i have the same tie that jerry sloan is wearing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z cant catch a break on these screens


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron just 4/15 now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible quarter defensively. We gotta pick it up. Millsap is bitching everybody.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-16 shooting for Lebron now. He is 1 rebound away from a triple double though

Damn, we need House to get that 3 working again.

75-62 after 3

Millsap with 18 in the quarter. 

Up 13 yet it feels much closer.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if Spoo could only run half of the plays Sloan makes for Millsap, Bosh would be a monster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Eddie. Wide open and misses again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're now helping off Eddie House. Time to sit him down. Unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, terrible turnover by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How is that not an over the back foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 point game now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing awful basketball right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

timeout miami. I wonder what genious play Spoo brain will come up with. Will it be the Spoo-Special? (1 guy dribbles, 4 guys stare), will it be constant soft picks leading to no where? will it be....wait, thats all we got!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did he stick with House after the timeout?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better not lose this. Get Lebron in also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 48 points in the paint now for Utah.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need some stops, theyre scoring in the paint at will


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh only exerts himself on one end of the court. This guy isn't Heat culture.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Come on man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, tied ball game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Utah leads...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

flagarant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats a flagrant right there.

Sell that foul, JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sell nothing, JJ got destroyed


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow I had to leave the room and I come back to this....


WTF happened? Utah get hot, or did we go cold?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Completely inexcusable how we go ourselves in this predicament.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-33- said:


> WTF happened? Utah get hot, or did we go cold?


both.

Utah was shooting 31% at the half. They've raised their FG% by 15% since


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm seriously worried about Bosh. I think he's just a bad defender and it's not getting through to him. He shouldn't be this bad while everyone else is improving.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

-33- said:


> Wow I had to leave the room and I come back to this....
> 
> 
> WTF happened? Utah get hot, or did we go cold?


it was basically a reverse for both teams. Utah started hitting shots, and Miami was hitting crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws the charge!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUdonis is such a good help side defender


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade!

That was sweet


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

that pass to Wade was insane !!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great backdoor by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron gets his triple double and gets 2 free throws as well


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron with the triple-double! Now let's get a W!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad steal attempt by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We can't lose this, surely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, another missed free throw.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, that was lucky DWyane!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the tip in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo will be filthy with this 2nd half defense. No excuses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron makes both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh draws the charge!

That's Heat D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh with the heat-y play!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FINALLY Bosh makes a defensive play. There we go.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Bosh is POTG!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sueng said:


> Bosh is POTG!!!!


Over a triple double and a 28/6 on 50% from Wade? 

Off course Millsap hits that 3. Unreal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course Millsap hits that...wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What % are the Jazz shooting this half? Must be like 70%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What % are the Jazz shooting this half? Must be like 70%


If not 70, its very close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deron hits a 3. The Jazz are on fire.

Hopefully they keep this shooting up vs the Magic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jazz just wont die...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! Millsap hits another 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millsap again!? this is ridiculous


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clutch freebies from Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hit 2 HUGE free throws.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I realize that it's a ridiculous shot (it's Paul Millsap shooting a three). But why is he wide open? A three hurts you a two doesn't do anything. Why is Bosh leaving him wide open? All damn night long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap again! Unbelievable.

Deron fouls out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ummm...MILLSAP!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is amazing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I've never seen a team shoot this good after shooting so horribly for an entire half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millsap has hit 3 3's in the last minute I think. What THE ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You better hit these dwyane


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is unreal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

crap...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Misses the 1st. un****ingreal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millsap for 3 for the win. We're screwed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz have scored 70 points in the 2nd half. This is the craziest shooting game I think i've ever seen.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we give player of the game to Millsap?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Holy ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap ties it up at the buzzer. 

Speechless..


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

aaaahahahhaha Millsap!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What just happened?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we trade Bosh for him???


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are You Serious?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What just happened?


Miles shot a 3, missed it short and the ball went right to Millsap who quickly put it back up for the tie.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Can we trade Bosh for him???


Ha! Who the hell would want this loser?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Bosh, you pussy!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

where the F was bosh?? no effort. he shoulda been all over millsap there, he's just standing there in no mans land. zero basketball IQ i guess he learned nothing in canada


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

horrible shot selection Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy **** Wade!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG, Wade!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

awesome dunk Dwayne. but give me a Win!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on, they got no DWill - we can't lose this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade MVP


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade is a killing machine


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millsap gonna get 50...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AK47 now? Jesus, the gods dont want us to get this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz can do no wrong right now. This is crazy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

another horrible shot selection. Wade endless dribble, other 4 guys stare, fade away jumper from 18 feet away.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Unbelieveable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No foul there?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you ****ting me?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade was fouled. What bull****.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

more bad shots........


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they call that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> more bad shots........


Offense is absolutely not the reason we're losing this game right now. 


Its all on the D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And AK hits both. 3pt Jazz lead.

We're screwed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That was the same call that DWill got by putting his shoulder into our defenders.....BS call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is what happens when u are undersized at every position and inexperienced coach. easy looks. arroyo and bosh should not be playing late in games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And I thought this game couldnt get any crazier...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We deserve to lose this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And game. Unbelievable.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Offense is absolutely not the reason we're losing this game right now.
> 
> 
> Its all on the D.


not all on D. we kill our momentum by taking horrendous shots and no semblance of an offensive scheme.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You don't blow 22 pt leads at home....bottomline. Don't point fingers, everyone is to blame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Craziest game i've ever seen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel gutted.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no words for that game. I could be mad but the Jazz went on an insane three point run at the end of regulation. Millsap will never hit 3 threes in a game for the rest of his career.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That game was wild. No way we should have blown that lead but Milsap hitting 3 three pointers was incredible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I won't point a finger. I'm pointing both arms at Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> not all on D. we kill our momentum by taking horrendous shots and no semblance of an offensive scheme.


We scored 102 points in regulation. That should be more than enough to win.


You deserve to lose any game if you allow 72 points in one half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't believe what I just witnessed.

The fact we couldn't win with Wade, Lebron & Bosh in OT, with no DWill...wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I have no words for that game. I could be mad but the Jazz went on an insane three point run at the end of regulation. Millsap will never hit 3 threes in a game for the rest of his career.


Yeah, it was just one of those crazy games. Who the hell could see Paul Millsap hitting 3 straight 3's in the final 2 minutes of the game?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Millsap was meant to be the tonight's hero, so I don't feel bad about the loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who gets POTG? Wade or Lebron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Who gets POTG? Wade or Lebron?


Paul Millsap. **** it. Dude deserves it :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Who gets POTG? Wade or Lebron?


Paul Millsap.

I just want to say again that I HATE the Bosh + Haslem frontcourt. It SUCKS. One or the other please.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We scored 102 points in regulation. That should be more than enough to win.
> 
> 
> You deserve to lose any game if you allow 72 points in one half.


lets thank Sloan, D Will and Millsap for that. they got hot. we can play the best defense in the world, but you also have to score to win. defense is the least of my worries.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> lets thank Sloan, D Will and Millsap for that. they got hot. we can play the best defense in the world, but you also have to score to win. defense is the least of my worries.


But we did score. 51 in the 1st half and 53 in the 2nd. Again, should be more than enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously though, I can't split this. Statistically they both had great games, but Lebron shot so poorly from the field, and DWade missed that crucial free throw at the end of regulation.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

98-90 with 37 seconds left people left the arena. problem was, arroyo and bosh were still in the game. you don't want joel anthony starting games if anything you want him finishing on defense.
we got off to a slow start to the 2nd half they went on huge run, we were up 19. we are starting games & second halves playing 3 on 5. we were lucky utah came out flat or we wouldve been blown out. 
in a way it was fluky cause millsap was hitting crazy arc 3's, but if we had some height on the perimeter he wouldn't get those clean looks. chalmers has to be in there late. we need height so more Z, Maglore, Anthony, anyone inside. not bosh. 
bag Arroyo, lebron needs to play point, he's the best ball handler and passer, he has height, he's a matchup nightmare.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's no excuse for the number of times Bosh let guys shoot wide open uncontested jumpers. Again, Millsap is an NBA player. You don't leave him wide open on that play Bosh let him shoot. Haslem at least contested one even if he was barely late.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Seriously though, I can't split this. Statistically they both had great games, but Lebron shot so poorly from the field, and DWade missed that crucial free throw at the end of regulation.


Wade. Triple doubles can be overrated and this proves it. LeBron missed way too many shots and that one turnover he had in the fourth really hurt us.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Seriously though, I can't split this. Statistically they both had great games, but Lebron shot so poorly from the field, and DWade missed that crucial free throw at the end of regulation.


It's Millsap, seriously.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> But we did score. 51 in the 1st half and 53 in the 2nd. Again, should be more than enough.


on this night, it wasnt. we did come up with a few defensive plays on crunch time, only to waste it away with a Spoo-Special (1 guy dribbles, 4 guys stare). that killed our momentum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Millsap was 2-20 from 3 in his career before tonight :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> on this night, it wasnt. we did come up with a few defensive plays on crunch time, only to waste it away with a Spoo-Special (1 guy dribbles, 4 guys stare). that killed our momentum.


On this night, it wasnt because the D allowed 72 points in the 2nd half...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Free throw shooting is going to be a major problem. None of the starters are good free throw shooters. Arroyo has the Eddie Jones disease where he can't hit technical free throws or late game free throws.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> On this night, it wasnt because the D allowed 72 points in the 2nd half...


our defense was horrible tonight i agree that was the problem. you're up 8 pts with 37 seconds left you can't blow the game. you don't give wide open looks like that. we weren't smothering the ball like past games, especially in the 2nd half. utah came out flat and i think we got lax. if arroyo & wade don't miss those free throws this is moot but i don't like how eric handles the lineup from start to finish i don't understand his logic except for having Z on with Lebron, there has to be a better way to work the roster. i'm sure Pat won't sleep well tonight and won't tolerate another loss like this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just to add on Millsap's God-like night: 18 in the 3rd quarter and 11 in the final 28 seconds of the game. 3-3 from 3 and the game tying layup, all in the last 28 seconds...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> On this night, it wasnt because the D allowed 72 points in the 2nd half...


its not like im not holding Miamis defense accountable. it wasnt its best, but we all know certain nights defy conventional wisdom. dont just go by stats. im going by the feel of the game (momentum). We killed it on offense even after coming up with a few defensive plays.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just to add on Millsap's God-like night: 18 in the 3rd quarter and 11 in the final 28 seconds of the game. 3-3 from 3 and the game tying layup, all in the last 28 seconds...


He had soooo many wide open shots though. In the first quarter he outmuscled Bosh a few times too. Bosh is going to look like a clown when they break down this game film. I hope he responds well to adversity because he's getting a huge slice of humble pie.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm still speechless here. I just can't understand what just happened.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I know everyone is ripping Bosh, but I don't recall Haslem having a very good defensive game either. I didn't watch the game close enough though, esp with the choppy stream going. The Bosh/Haslem frontcourt seems to be pretty bad in general.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YEah, Bosh/Haslem doesn't work.

Agreed, both those guys got KILLED by Millsap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm still torn on POTG. Im leaning towards Wade, despite LBJ's gaudy stat line.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> I'm still torn on POTG. Im leaning towards Wade, despite LBJ's gaudy stat line.


Don't be blinded by his triple-double, Wade was much better. LeBron was almost useless in the 4th quarter and overtime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> its not like im not holding Miamis defense accountable. it wasnt its best, but we all know certain nights defy conventional wisdom. dont just go by stats. im going by the feel of the game (momentum). We killed it on offense even after coming up with a few defensive plays.


Its just very hard to overlook a team scoring 72 points on around 70% for a half, and not put a very large amount of the blame on the defense. Enough of the blame that it overlooks any other deficiency we might have had, imo.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I know everyone is ripping Bosh, but I don't recall Haslem having a very good defensive game either. I didn't watch the game close enough though, esp with the choppy stream going. The Bosh/Haslem frontcourt seems to be pretty bad in general.


at least haslem took some charges and rebounds. he's in position, bosh is always out of position, doesn't hustle on d, gets thrown around down low cause he weighs nothing. he just can't be on the floor late in close games


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Would love to have a Chauncey Billups type of PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Found the numbers for the Jazz in the 2nd half. 72 points on 67% (30-45)in second half.

Just crazy shooting. Especially against what had been the best D in the NBA up to this point.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The only thing I find myself asking is, "Can he improve?" I'm legitimately concerned that he can't improve his defense from what it is presently.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to go look at last year's roster to make myself feel better


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Its just very hard to overlook a team scoring 72 points on around 70% for a half, and not put a very large amount of the blame on the defense. Enough of the blame that it overlooks any other deficiency we might have had, imo.


again, some nights defy conventional wisdom. im pretty sure we've all seen these crazy, lop-sided stats going in one team's favor and still end up losing.

the game was certainly winnable despite the 72 pts on 70% against us. it all came down to the big intangible cheeseburger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's what I wanna know about Bosh. Where the **** did this guy go?










The guy looks like a taller Dorell Wright this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's the dreads


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's awful. I didn't want to harp about insignificant details while we were playing well but in the first quarter he went for that steal and gave up a wide open layup to Millsap and Joel got a foul trying to block it. He let Kirilenko shoot a wide open jumper. On an out of bounds play Deron ran a little curl and shot an open jumper in arms length of Bosh and he didn't even contest.

Contesting shots with an arm up is the least thing you can ask adults getting paid millions to play a child's game. Anyway, moving on...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets not forget another top flight PG torching us once again tonight. Deron Williams had just 2 points and 3 assists at the half and ended the game with 21pts and 14 assists.

So that's 17 assists for Rondo, 19 assists for Paul and now 14 for Williams. These also happen to be from our 3 losses.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lets not forget another top flight PG torching us once again tonight. Deron Williams had just 2 points and 3 assists at the half and ended the game with 21pts and 14 assists.
> 
> So that's 17 assists for Rondo, 19 assists for Paul and now 14 for Williams. These also happen to be from our 3 losses.


They were running nothing but pick and roll with Jefferson early game, I guess to get him involved, and Joel was shutting it down. He's an excellent pick and roll defender. He was creating the wall and shutting Deron down.

That was probably the worst thing Joel could have done. He ran Jefferson out of the game. Spo took him out and Deron adjusted to running pick and rolls with Millsap involving Bosh and that killed us.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> You don't blow 22 pt leads at home....bottomline. Don't point fingers, everyone is to blame.


this...so frustrating. 

This is why i like offensive systems that don't just rely on iso P&Rs. They kept running the same system start to finish..missed easy looks in the first half (mainly 1st qtr). hit em in the 2nd/OT. Nothing changes, and it was effective. Even with Dwill out the game. TAKE NOTES SPO!!!

The 2nd half defense was just lazy all around. bad close outs, and BOTH UD and Bosh kept losing Milsapp. The 3's however were just ridiculous. That's what this comes down to IMO. that, and the FTs down the stretch.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BTW why exactly was Arroyo on the floor in OT? I know we started off well with him in the lineup. But how are you going to have Wade/Bron both on the court with no 3 point shooter to speak of out there. Especially in OT which is when they throw the doubles/triple team looks at those guys. C'mon...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're in danger of being 5-4 if we lose against the Celtics. Which is very possible.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who is Okafor? Who is Millsap? Are they bench players?

You make them play like Wilt Chamberloin.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

**** you Miami.

You ruined my birthday dinner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 hours later and I still cant believe we lost this one :whoknows:

Thankfully its just game 8 of a long regular season. Win on Thursday and all is forgotten. Gonna be tough though, obviously.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah this is still bugging me. what really burns me is my friends who r all knicks or lakers fans b4 season said we're gonna get killed at PG and C and i was like nah we'll be fine, now i get a million annoying texts everytime miami loses. and if that isnt bad enough we are getting smoked at PF too. 
someone posted a pic of Bosh in toronto, yeah where is that guy, seriously. he does look like a string bean out there. and wearing #1 he does look like dorell.. only dorell defends. i just want Pat back


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Again, what the ****.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im still angry about this loss. I think i rather have lost by 20 points than what happened last night.

WTF INDEED


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely as tough a regular season loss as I can remember, just because of the :wtf: factor


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lets sticky this thread and call it the "Heat vs Jazz WTF game". wtf else can you do about it? oh, maybe add pics of Millsap the future HOF and add general pics of wtf moments.

seriously. wtf.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm still pissed off and shocked about this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Utah was down 15 at one point in the 3rd tonight vs the Magic. They're now up 2.
btw, too bad we lost because that dunk Wade had in OT was a thing of beauty and now it wont be remembered.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Utah was down 15 at one point in the 3rd tonight vs the Magic. They're now up 2.
> btw, too bad we lost because that dunk Wade had in OT was a thing of beauty and now it wont be remembered.


I saw them down 17 at one point.

Watching the highlights today on ESPN just made me more mad. Saw so many plays where Bosh tried to steal the entry pass to Millsap and got burned for a layup. Saw the last play where Millsap tied it and Bosh was in no man's land doing nothing. Two of Millsap's three three-pointers were wide open uncontested.

I think that might have been the worst game by a Heat PF ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam, I'm pretty sure Millsap was Haslem's guy. Look at that last play of regulation - all Haslem had to do was get a body on him, and he wasn't there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And agreed - that Wade dunk was AMAZING. Anyone got footage?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Adam, I'm pretty sure Millsap was Haslem's guy. Look at that last play of regulation - all Haslem had to do was get a body on him, and he wasn't there.


According to UD, he was pushed...


> Even after all of Paul Millsap’s long-range surprises, the Jazz still needed one more score to send the game to overtime Tuesday night.
> 
> They got it when Millsap bulldozed to the basket, tipping in a miss.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here's the dunk...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love it. That dunk was insane. Just like Varejao, just without the epic facial and sideshow bob hair flying :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was awesome in that OT. Damn, this game gets more and more frustrating looking back.

Oh well. Feeling slightly better now after seeing the Jazz do the same exact thing to the Magic tonight.

Time to move on to Boston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel like all we are doing is playing elite point guards. Theyre carving us up.

Where's Smithi with the "PBev would've shut them down" :laugh:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> I feel like all we are doing is playing elite point guards. Theyre carving us up.
> 
> Where's Smithi with the "PBev would've shut them down" :laugh:


That's because there are so many great PGs in the NBA right now.
But I don't get it, why doesn't Wade just guard those PGs? He should be able to take on the defensive assignments now that we have LeBron and Bosh who can carry more of the load on offense.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

To be fair, i think it's safe to say UD AND Bosh were both terrible at checking Millsap last night. 

oh well, at least the Jazz did it again! (puffy voice) take that, take that (/puffy voice).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Utah is insane. Two double digit comebacks back to back in Orlando and Miami. A combined 82 points in the 4th quarter. There is no logic to explain this except **** happens, move on to the next game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> That's because there are so many great PGs in the NBA right now.
> But I don't get it, why doesn't Wade just guard those PGs? He should be able to take on the defensive assignments now that we have LeBron and Bosh who can carry more of the load on offense.


In theory, yes. But Wade is a gambler on D and he IS having to carry the offensive load. Well - not the way he used to, but he's having to score to keep us in games right now until Lebron and Bosh pick it up and get settled.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great teams win that game.. If you have championship caliber team/composure, you should win those games. Smh, i guess I know it's just a regular season game, but how can a team with LeBron and Wade give up at 21 pt lead??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why do you still have the Bucks avi? :thinking2:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Webber went of on a rant after teh game on NBATV talking about the Heat and I thought he made some good points. The main thing he said was this offense is exactly like Clevelands, everyone just stands around. He said he'd like to see more movement.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why do you still have the Bucks avi? :thinking2:


haha I'm too lazy to change it (and busy, but thats kind of a lousy excuse since it only takes 30 sec)..

It felt like at first the we came out on fire because it'd been awhile since we played (at least felt like it) and everyone was hungry to play, but I'm not sure what happened later, i think we got lazy and just wanted the game to end and kept thinking we'd just turn it on when we needed to win..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> I feel like all we are doing is playing elite point guards. Theyre carving us up.
> 
> Where's Smithi with the "PBev would've shut them down" :laugh:


I've been trying to take the high road.

If his name was Mario Chalmers and he had his preseason success, he'd still be here. This team was just scared to cut Chalmers. I shake my head every time I see an opposing PG slice through our defense with no resistance.

Beverley wouldn't be shutting them down but he could atleast slow them down and provide some resistance.

Joel Anthony should be playing a lot more.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> I've been trying to take the high road.
> 
> If his name was Mario Chalmers and he had his preseason success, he'd still be here. *This team was just scared to cut Chalmers*. I shake my head every time I see an opposing PG slice through our defense with no resistance.
> 
> ...


Scared of what? Dude makes 800 grand...

I know you don't like to hear it, but the reality is he got cut because he's an offensive liability, and that's just one more guy opposing teams can double Wade or Lebron off of in the half court(w/o making them pay). That and the knee-jerk to losing Miller and signing Stackhouse.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Webber went of on a rant after teh game on NBATV talking about the Heat and I thought he made some good points.* The main thing he said was this offense is exactly like Clevelands, everyone just stands around.* He said he'd like to see more movement.


Some of us here been preaching this for the last 3 years. Its not just a Cleveland offense. Its also a Miami offense. Spoo-brain and his fellow coaching staff cant figure this out:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Coaches Clipboard much, Ibiza? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I've been trying to take the high road.
> 
> If his name was Mario Chalmers and he had his preseason success, he'd still be here. This team was just scared to cut Chalmers. I shake my head every time I see an opposing PG slice through our defense with no resistance.
> 
> ...


See I actually take an almost opposite view regarding Mario. I think it's time we start him, give him 28-30 minutes a night to get his confidence up and actually see what we might have here. If he flounders - sit his ass back on the bench and say "thanks for the memories" at years end. We dont have room for passengers.

I actually agree on Joel. I think Spo's still using too much Haslem, and maybe that's because he's comfortable with UD, maybe because Udonis is the better rebounder...but the Bosh/Haslem frontcourt DOES NOT work against teams not named New York or Golden State. We won't beat the Celtics or Lakers with that lineup.

I think we need to reduce UD to around 20 minutes predominantly backing up Bosh. Increase Joel and Big Z's minutes. Ilgauskus has been very effective in the 15 minutes per game he's in. He's an amazing 15-18 foot shooter and opens up the paint for Dwyane. Plus he's got that comfort factor with Lebron and is 7'3" for christ sakes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> Coaches Clipboard much, Ibiza? :laugh:


a far more advanced system than what we currently have (i.e. Spoo-Special and endless soft picks leading to no where).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^^









Blocked shot? no, not even that will stop Paul Millsap...he still made that shot, and it some how became a 5 point play--defying the basketball gods and its rules. Millsap, the future HOF. We can only wish to contain him.


----------

